# UA Neve 1081 v 1073 v 31102 Opinions ?



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 30, 2014)

Curious to see if some of the great sets of ears on v.i. may have opinions on the differences between the UA 1081, 1073, and 31102 ? Cheers, Happy New Year.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 30, 2014)

well I think they are different... and probably one or the other lends itself to certain applications.

I don't use either one very often for sample libraries, but I do use both of them a lot for processing live tracks. And if I had to pick only one... geez, I don't know!


----------



## guydoingmusic (Dec 30, 2014)

For me.. 1073. But they are all great. 1073 hardware is very universal. I love to record through it on a variety of instruments. 

Having said that.. I also own a UA 2-610 pre. And I absolutely LOVE the software version. Worth a try.


----------



## ThomasL (Dec 30, 2014)

For me, the 1081 hands down. It does something in the mids/lower mids that no other EQ I have does. I feel you can really ADD stuff with it, instead of just subtracting. And the top end is really good as well 

Demo them!


----------



## Dietz (Dec 31, 2014)

Back in the days I worked a lot on VR- and VX-consoles, and a little bit on an 88R, too. The UAD version of the 88R-channel always gives me the same cozy feeling of "controlled beauty" like the analogue original. 

The two older models are nice, but for me those "brushes are too broad" under most circumstances.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 31, 2014)

Cheers guys for some feedback.

Thomas, would you continue to use Britson for channel console emulation, and something like UA 1081 ( & Trident, API, Harrison for ie), for more personality, smoothness, and surgical EQ'ing ?


----------

